# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Mancon's Guide to Lucid Flying + Techniques

## Mancon

Mancon's Flying Tutorial



Hi everyone  ::D: . This tutorial is all about flying in your lucid dreams. I noticed a fair amount of people were having trouble with flying and how to do it. 

In this tutorial I will talk about all the basic and some advanced ways you can fly. Some ideas I got from others and some I have made up myself. 

*Step 1: Confidence! Confidence! Confidence!*
Confidence is the *key* when it comes to any type of dream control. If you don't believe something will happen then it won't! You have to believe. Dreams have NO rules. It is your mind. You can do anything you want. If your feeling doubtful remind yourself that it is your dream and you can do it!  ::D:   ::D:   ::D: 

*Step 2: The Jump*
If you are going to start learning to fly from somewhere high up, like a roof, then you need to realize that gravity DOES NOT exist in a lucid dream. Rules don't apply. When you're starting out NEVER imagine yourself falling downwards. Just imagine yourself going up. Imagine the clouds are sucking you up. Forget everything you know about gravity and just go.
If your trying to fly from the ground just jump up and imagine your legs are springs and shoot up high! Then imagine your self shooting forward, and then head the direction your going.

*Step 3: Location. Where Do You Want to Go?*
When your flying focus on where you'll be going. If your flying over a long distance then visualize the place and assume it will be there the next time you turn, or over the next mountain, or deep in the valley. 
If your flying short distance then look in the direction your heading for any objects. Then focus on that object and imagine yourself going towards it and it will make flight much easier.

*Step 4: Choosing a Technique*
This is my favorite part of flying. There are so many variations you can do! Here's a list of some of the ones I have made up or heard from others.

The Superman / Neo:
Put your arms out and imagine yourself shooting forward!

The Iron Man
Put on jet boots that will shoot you across the sky!

The Platform
Imagine your standing on a platform and it's pushing you through the air.

Water
Stand in any type of water and imagine it wrapping around you. Then let the water push you up into the air, still wrapped around you. (This will work with earth or fire too)

The Hoverboard
Stand on a hoverboard, press the on button, and go!

Frozone
Stand on an ice platform and skate across the sky!

Swing!
Imagine ropes coming out of your wrists like spiderman and swing across the sky

Let the Clouds Do the Work
Imagine the clouds are sucking you up into the air and pushing you wherever you want to go.

Wind Power
Summon the wind to lift you up and go where you desire.

The Bird
Hold your arms out to your side and flap. Off you go!

The Animal
Summon an animal of your choice and command it to fly with you on it's back.

The Leg Length
Imagine your legs becoming very tall until your high in the sky. Then slowly bring your legs back to their normal height, while your still in the sky.

The Stranger
Ask a dream character to point at you and make you fly where you wish. Why should you do the work?

The Romantic
Go on a lucid date with someone really special to you. Tell her/him your going to take them on the flight of their life. You won't even think twice about flying with them there.

The Catapult
Go to the top of a building and assume a HUGE catapult will be there with a person operating it. Ask them to shoot you wherever you want to go. Hop in the catapult and enjoy! (This also works as a huge slingshot)

The Flying Car
Get in the nearest car you see and press the fly button. Lift Off!

Swimming
Imagine the air is water and swim through it!

Magic Object
A cap,watch,wristband, or anything else! When you put it on you'll start to fly!

The Button
Imagine a button appearing by you that says "Fly". Press it. Your in the air!

The Roller coaster
Sit in a roller coaster cart and imagine a track appearing before your eyes!

Wings
Grow some wings and flap them about!

*Step 5: So...How Do I Land?*

Confidence plays a big role in landing...just like being able to fly. Most people don't have much of a problem with this, but some do. There are many different ways you can land, just like with flying.

-One way is to imagine the ground actually rising up to where you are flying. Wait until the land touches your feet and then walk around!

-Another way is similar to my "Let the Clouds Do the Work" technique. Instead of imagining the clouds sucking you up, imagine the ground sucking you down! 

-If you are flying like Iron Man, look at this bad animation of him landing.

-Pretend you are light like a feather and float down to the ground.

-If all else fails, imagine the ground is a trampoline and just free fall to the ground.

Again, CONFIDENCE is a huge thing when it comes to flying and landing. Keep at it and you will get it! Good luck!  :smiley:  

------------------------------------

If I think of any more techniques for flying then i'll add them here.

Thanks for taking the time to read this tutorial and good luck! Feel free to PM me if you have any questions!

----------


## scorqyon

Nice tutorial ^_^

----------


## Codename

Cool tut. That's a lot of ways to fly haha

----------


## Mancon

> Cool tut. That's a lot of ways to fly haha



Thanks  :smiley:  I made up a lot of them when I was driving to go rock climbing haha.

----------


## Puffin

Flying like Iron Man = best thing of life. Great guide; it gave me some more ideas for flying!

----------


## Mancon

> Flying like Iron Man = best thing of life. Great guide; it gave me some more ideas for flying!



I've only done it one time. It was fun! Thanks  :smiley: . I have to do it again sometime.

----------


## Mr0Blonde

Thanks man great tutorial.
*
Your Let the Clouds do the work got me into Orbit last night.*
The way I was flying would only let me get so high for some reason, about 35 foot up.*
It was like I hit an invisible barrier.*
I could push it a few more feet, then be pushed back.*
I remembered your tutorial*and imagined a Cloud above pulling me up, it worked straight away.*
Because I wanted to be in Orbit to look at the Earth I shot straight through the clouds and right into Orbit in about 3 seconds, much faster than I can fly.*
The veiw of the Planet I was looking at (it turned out not to be Earth) was disappointing to say the least, very dark and I could just make out land mass. *
Oh well, still reached a goal I'd set so thanks again.*

----------


## Matte87

I'd like to add one type of flying I use alot. "The push" or whatever you want to call it haha. Basicly you hold an object, or even your hands or feet and imagine them shooting out a jet of air or something similar. Like a jetstream.

----------


## Mancon

> Thanks man great tutorial.
> *
> Your Let the Clouds do the work got me into Orbit last night.*
> The way I was flying would only let me get so high for some reason, about 35 foot up.*
> It was like I hit an invisible barrier.*
> I could push it a few more feet, then be pushed back.*
> I remembered your tutorial*and imagined a Cloud above pulling me up, it worked straight away.*
> Because I wanted to be in Orbit to look at the Earth I shot straight through the clouds and right into Orbit in about 3 seconds, much faster than I can fly.*
> The veiw of the Planet I was looking at (it turned out not to be Earth) was disappointing to say the least, very dark and I could just make out land mass. *
> Oh well, still reached a goal I'd set so thanks again.*



Glad I could help!





> I'd like to add one type of flying I use alot. "The push" or whatever you want to call it haha. Basicly you hold an object, or even your hands or feet and imagine them shooting out a jet of air or something similar. Like a jetstream.



I'll add it to the list  :smiley:  thanks!

----------


## hashmash89

Awesome tutorial, thanks for the creative ideas! Flying out of a catapult on top of a building sounds like fun  ::D:

----------


## concusion

yes, I use the iron man method and imagine rocket beneath my feet works well for me, ill try some of the others.  Also what I have tried in the past that has had mixed results its imagine up being down and falling upward

----------


## superchaz

Has anyone done mach 3 while flying?

----------


## Mancon

> Has anyone done mach 3 while flying?



Mach 3? Like...the razor?

----------


## superchaz

> Mach 3? Like...the razor?



I mean the speed I haven't been able to fly so I was wodnering if you could perceive your speed. How's the Sun up there anyway?

----------


## Mancon

> I mean the speed I haven't been able to fly so I was wodnering if you could perceive your speed. How's the Sun up there anyway?



Oh, haha! I like to imagine breaking the sound barrier and then just shooting forward. I think the iron man method would be the easiest if your trying to go at high speeds. The sun is great  :smiley:  you could imagine the sun pulling you towards it at a very fast rate. Good luck!

----------


## Mr0Blonde

Yeh I agree, for the sence of speed use the iron man, you can really feel it in your stomach.
The pull method gets you places fast but I don't get that same feeling.

----------


## Ikkalebob

Flying isn't the problem for me, the problem is stopping myself from going into hyperspeed and losing conciousness. Great tutorial though!

----------


## Taffy

I really like this tutorial. Flying is somewhat easy for me, but mid-way it becomes tough. I flap my arms like wings and that helps, but it feels like I'm slowly pulled toward the ground. I'm up for trying some of the other methods on the list, though. Summoning an animal to ride on sounds really cool.

Also, shapeshifting into something that can fly has helped me in the past.

----------


## Buddy

In my last LD I had a hard time getting off the ground, though, I was in a rush so I wasn't really imagining anything and was just thinking "I need to fly NOW". I did a lighthearted "hop" before finally getting airborne. I'll be sure to try out that iron man thing next time I remember.  :smiley:

----------


## Zoth

*zoth read mancon's guide, and is now thinking on how great it will be calling dragon ball magic cloud and have fun flying around*

Thanks for the guide, I really want to try this now  ::banana::

----------


## dreamst8

Thanks Mancon! If I can't achieve flight using my chi next time, I'm going to go with a flying carpet!

----------


## Pandabear

Thank you so much for this tutorial!  ::hug:: 
I found it difficult to fly, and I tried jumping and wings, but I really just think I have to believe I can!

----------


## Kaiserman

I use none of these. I just float in the air as if I'm standing, with my legs and arms slightly apart. When I move I lean forward slightly. I usually can't go very fast though. To actually lift off I don't jump or flap or anhthing - I just will myself to float up a few feet and then I'm off.

On one occasion I needed to fly through the bars of a fence so I somehow turned myself into a small dove to fit through and then went back to being me on the other side  ::D:

----------


## Mancon

Thanks everyone for the positive feedback!





> On one occasion I needed to fly through the bars of a fence so I somehow turned myself into a small dove to fit through and then went back to being me on the other side



Haha! Nice  :smiley:  sounds cool.

----------


## jojo946

nice! i've been flying all the time i find i'm dreaming but ur techniques make it more fun..i'll try them if i remember to in a dream..lol

----------


## shafri

flying is easy. the hardest part for me is how to land. even if i have height sickness (both in real and lucid world).

----------


## Mancon

> flying is easy. the hardest part for me is how to land. even if i have height sickness (both in real and lucid world).



Hmm. Thanks for the idea. I'll be editing the guide a little bit later with techniques on how to land.  ::D:

----------


## Ctharlhie

For me steering and gaining altitude are issues, I often find I hit some invisible, videogame-like, barrier that prevents me climbing higher.

----------


## Munstaan

Oh yeah I love using the IronMan Boots its really fun and it worked waaaay more better fo me than a superman style fly :tongue2:

----------


## Mancon

> flying is easy. the hardest part for me is how to land. even if i have height sickness (both in real and lucid world).



Added a part on how to land. Just keep reminding yourself it is a dream and height is NOT a big deal at all. 





> For me steering and gaining altitude are issues, I often find I hit some invisible, videogame-like, barrier that prevents me climbing higher.



I will add a new section for this too  :smiley:

----------


## jojo946

I remembered to use diff techniques of flying in my last LD coz of this  :smiley:

----------


## lawilahd

I always have to use the pull technique, where I imagine myself being pulled to a point eg. rooftop, tree etc. and it kinda sucks cuz whenever I get to the point I either stop flying completely or I start falling down. I'd love to be able to fly freely just like running/walking, and I'm pretty sure it has a lot to do with confidence and my subconscious still not wanting to let go of the notion of gravity, any advice? All help would be appreciated.

----------


## jojo946

> I always have to use the pull technique, where I imagine myself being pulled to a point eg. rooftop, tree etc. and it kinda sucks cuz whenever I get to the point I either stop flying completely or I start falling down. I'd love to be able to fly freely just like running/walking, and I'm pretty sure it has a lot to do with confidence and my subconscious still not wanting to let go of the notion of gravity, any advice? All help would be appreciated.



u need to free ur mind and believe u can do it. The only limitation is you. Just free urself  :smiley:

----------


## MrZhume

This is a great tutorial! The only thing is I have only had two LDs before and strugled to actually fly in ever. the first I tried but endied up hovering while hanging onto a wall and the other I trie jumping in the air and I just couldn't fly. This resorted into me not being able to have any other dream powers ever. Anyway I was very confident when I tried so I don't think it's that. What do you think mancon?

----------


## QuietFox

100% that next time I LD, I'll do a super jump, and then just fly really fast through the the air :3

Gonna try the iron man soon too and to levitate (by using TK and air)...  ::o:

----------


## Renyao

Man, I love flying in dreams, it's the best. I taught myself how to fly in dreams when I was really young, and somehow I never lost the knack of it. Kind of amazes me that a "skill" like this (which only applies in dreams) is something you can practice, get better at, and develop like a real-life skill, but that's what happened to me. Just takes time and determination.

I think everyone's experience of learning dream flight is going to be different, but I started out by leaping off of buildings to get away from monsters in my nightmares -- eventually I got so used to falling it stopped scaring me awake. Then I learned to take running jumps from rooftops and glide down, and from there I started running on level ground and doing giant leaps, like you'd do on the surface of the moon. I tried a lot of the other methods Mancon is talking about too -- holding onto floating objects, flapping my arms, trying to float, all sorts of things. For the longest time I had problems sinking or keeping altitude like people are mentioning, but you can overcome that too.

These days I use it for transport; it really makes LDs easier to control. If I'm not in the right setting (I want to go fight a dragon, but I'm stuck in a classroom, for instance) I just make for the nearest window or open patch of ground and fly away in search of the correct environment.

----------


## CallmeSkarr

Great tut, i wasnt able to land in my 1st lucid

----------


## NobleDreams

wings <3

----------


## Mancon

> Great tut, i wasnt able to land in my 1st lucid



Thanks! So glad I could help  :smiley:

----------


## Pumpkin

These are really creative techniques, Mancon! Thank you for taking the time to make it.

----------


## Mancon

> These are really creative techniques, Mancon! Thank you for taking the time to make it.



No.


Thank YOU for the comment. XD

----------


## Suck4Luck

Really nice guide! Ill use this in my first LD

----------


## woblybil

Y'see, Flying is easy. Its all in the landing.
Several hundred times I turned Cessna N60659 onto final and plopped it down on the runway before I quit and anybody that thinks for one minute I'm going to try flying without an airplane is just not lucid  :tongue2: 

ps: That was back in the 80's before health problems set in but I still need all the do-dads to fly even in my dreams... ^..^

----------


## Metallicuh

I've tried the one where the clouds suck you up and it worked.  I flew for a little bit but then something happened and I kept falling.

----------


## XANA

Hey, here's another technique: The Mario
Walk or run while jumping repeatedly and lift off! ... That's how I roll... or fly.

----------


## JoshGoldie

i usually fly fairly easily in my lucid dreams, and i had a lucid dream last night but when i ran and jumped to fly i literally just fell to the ground and face-planted  :tongue2:  any tips?

----------


## woblybil

Short field takeoff's sometimes require a little flap  :tongue2:

----------


## Mancon

> i usually fly fairly easily in my lucid dreams, and i had a lucid dream last night but when i ran and jumped to fly i literally just fell to the ground and face-planted  any tips?



 ::lol::  Well...just confidence! It was probably just a one time thing  :tongue2: . Just imagine a gust of wing under you helping you blast up.

----------


## woblybil

Try flying something. Like a kid in a movie, Take off on a bicycle. Ride a motorcycle and pull back on the handlebars to lift off. 
I always take off in something, I have flown a truck, A motorcycle  and an inverted turtle shell,  Every time I try to land without wheels I just crash.  :tongue2:

----------


## CharlieSeta

This is a very interesting tutorial on how to fly. I have flown countless times before in my dreams over the years and i havent really developed a solid way to describe it any differently than your superman description. I will say though that i have done different takeoffs before but i cant really remember them, but i know i did do them. and i always take off from the ground O-o

----------


## CharlesD

I read a lot of comic books as a kid, so I've always done a lot of impossible stuff like flying or climbing up walls.

The other night I dreamed I was fling with Christopher Reeve.  The thing that made me realize it was a dream was when I realized he's dead, and that he never actually flew.

----------


## CharlieSeta

I remembered what it was like, it was like running in a small circle and then just turning and leaping up and holding myself in the air and i would float down and land in another spot, but nowadays i just superman' it

----------

